# Buying advise - Crius plus or Griffin 25



## morras (9/6/16)

Elo all

I own a Griffin and 2 Crius v3.....

I love the Crius tanks , much more forgiving when it comes to wicking that the griffin.

Flavor very similar according to me , griffin has more airflow but i never use it all , i actually prefer the draw on the Crius.

The 25mm Griffin has been around for a while now - how does everyone find it compared to the 22 mm ? anyone running single coil setups ? how does that work ?


Wich one to buy ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (11/6/16)

morras said:


> Elo all
> 
> I own a Griffin and 2 Crius v3.....
> 
> ...


Does no one have any opinions about this ?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/6/16)

morras said:


> Elo all
> 
> I own a Griffin and 2 Crius v3.....
> 
> ...



I got my Griffin 25 just over a week ago and I love it. I've had a Crius for just over a month.
Huge airflow!
Wicking on the Griffin 25 is easy, same principle as always, don't wick into the juice channels, just let it _hover_ at the top of the channel. 
I haven't tried the 22 so I can't give you a comparison. 
Between the Griffin 25 and the Crius, I'll give a very slight edge to the Griffin. 
I'm running dual setups though. 
Sorry I couldn't be of more help....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (11/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> I got my Griffin 25 just over a week ago and I love it. I've had a Crius for just over a month.
> Huge airflow!
> Wicking on the Griffin 25 is easy, same principle as always, don't wick into the juice channels, just let it _hover_ at the top of the channel.
> I haven't tried the 22 so I can't give you a comparison.
> ...


Thanks Sql


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/6/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Sql



No problem - Good luck..
Let us know what you decide


----------



## Sharief623 (11/6/16)

@morras . Hav u tried the Gemini mega? Its has the flavour of the Crius and the Airflow of the Griffen... best of both worlds. I was going to get me the crius plus but when i tried the Gemini mega my mind was made up there and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PauloDF (18/6/16)

I'm also wondering about the same thing.
I'm gonna buy one of them, but can't decide which... *Griffin 25 RTA* or *Crius Plus RTA*.


----------

